# Navigation update availability



## TylerBear (Jul 19, 2021)

I just purchased a 2010 Murano SL and it came with a navigation system. The previous owner never bothered to update the navigation maps. I've looked on Nissan's websites to get a map update and I was told that Nissan no longer supports that year of vehicle for the navigation system. Does anyone know what year was the last available upgrade to the navigation system on a 2010? Does anyone have a file they could share my way so that I'm not completely lost when I try to find my way around a new town?


----------

